

Std::get_money - frozenport
http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/io/manip/get_money

======
gaelow
And people still wonder why C++ is one of the most popular programming
languages that ever existed...

------
xikrib
if only new Date.getDate() was as easy as Std::get_money

------
sinwave
Haha. solid.

